# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Next meeting on 10th December in Mackay's Hotel with guest artists the Bon Accords. All players and audience members welcome. Members £3, non-members £4, membership £4. Just turn up and pay at the door. Not confined to accordions and fiddles.

----------

